
Show HN: AI-Powered Content Curation Messenger Chatbot - tanjamim
http://m.me/messagemartin
======
sharemywin
is there not something I can play with that doesn't require a login? Also, do
you have a twitter login. I'm much more likely to give that up than facebook

~~~
tanjamim
there's not much we can do without FB permissions because we need to see which
pages you manage to provide any value. Good idea about Twitter login, thanks.
But you'll still need to give FB permissions to get any value from the
product.

